# Do you still play Video Games?



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 13, 2013)

Just wondering. I have loved video games since I was a child and still do. I have cut back the amount of time I play though but I still play. Some people think video games are a waste of time. Well what are video games? They are a recreational activity so it's no different than reading or watching TV which don't get as much hate. Granted reading is a more "healthier" choice and could possibly be more beneficial depending on what you're reading. I don't see a problem with playing games just aslong as you don't waste all your time on them which is easy to do.


I play Halo 4, Left 4 Dead, Mortal Kombat 9, Skyrim (I still play my old Oblivion account too) and that's about it. I have some others but these are my favorite.


----------



## Sparkie (Jan 13, 2013)

As in all things, moderation is the key.

I do play, and I enjoy the time I spend playing.  However, I try to avoid sinking too much time into quagmires of little ones and zeros.  While video games can indeed be a beneficial form of recreation, remember that too much time playing can rot your brain in some ways (IMHO).


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jan 13, 2013)

I put no. It's not that I'm not into them. It's that I don't have the time (for that) like I used to.

I still have yet to meet the 3rd boss in Zelda: Skyward Sword, Diablo III was fun enough that I ALMOST got my character to max level. (Shame… I really wanted to throw a corpse [barbarian @ lv. 58?], but playing the same game three times so I can play a fourth time is not an incentive to keep playing.) So that's two games I've received—Zelda for Christmas 2011 + bought D3 over the summer—and I finished neither.


Right now, I'm playing Steerpike's D&D-like Dragon Egg. I never thought I'd get to this point in my life, but I think D&D is more fun than a video game. Now I know what I was missing in the 80s.

Maybe when my oldest daughter is older, there will be more video games that are appropriate for her and fun for me. I love cooperative games. I'm not done with video games for life. I'm just taking a break.


----------



## Devor (Jan 13, 2013)

I gave up PC games, and I only have a Wii because I can play most of the good games with my wife.  I miss the occassional RPG quite a bit.  So I would say that I don't play games the way I used to, but it's changed in accordance with the needs of my life.


----------



## Saigonnus (Jan 13, 2013)

I play all sorts of games really, PC and PS3, though I don't play nearly as much as I want to (life being what it is). Recently I have been into Assassin's Creed 2&3, Dragon Age 2 and Red Dead Redemption, but I have loads of other games to choose from, just not alot of time. I think it's perfectly reasonable to restrict the time a person spends on games, especially World of Warcraft and the other MMORPG where the risk of DYING enters the mix. I have read many stories about kids and young people going on a 2-3 day binge and dying. Where were their parents while they were doing this?


----------



## Ireth (Jan 13, 2013)

Saigonnus said:


> I think it's perfectly reasonable to restrict the time a person spends on games, especially World of Warcraft and the other MMORPG where the risk of DYING enters the mix. I have read many stories about kids and young people going on a 2-3 day binge and dying. Where were their parents while they were doing this?



Wha-- _dying_?! As in, not eating or drinking for 2-3 days because of gaming, dying? O.O;


----------



## Ankari (Jan 13, 2013)

Ireth said:


> Wha-- _dying_?! As in, not eating or drinking for 2-3 days because of gaming, dying? O.O;




Yes, this happens in Korea and China enough that such stories are considered normal here (at least in the gaming community).  Players shove caffeine and sugar into their bodies until they crash, then gulp down energy drinks until their heart stops.

I used to play MMORPGs enough that I know the motivation for such things.  12 to 18 hours of gaming wouldn't be an unusual session.  Now, thankfully, I'm wiser and stay away from such games.


----------



## Sparkie (Jan 13, 2013)

Ankari said:


> Yes, this happens in Korea and China enough that such stories are considered normal here (at least in the gaming community).  Players shove caffeine and sugar into their bodies until they crash, then gulp down energy drinks until their heart stops.



Wasn't that called Lineage Syndrome or some other nonsense?


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jan 13, 2013)

I still have my old Nintendo 64, it's in pretty good condition and I love to play Super Mario 64 over and over again...

My other games are Zelda's Ocarina of Time and Mario Kart 64. You may be surprised to hear that I also have a really old Super Nintendo system that still works well, with classic games like Sim City, Yoshi's Island and Super Mario RPG: _The Legend of the Seven Stars_ =)

I have considered many times to finally buy a more modern console like a Playstation 3 or maybe a Wii, but I am not sure, I feel like I am too in love with old games and the games of these days are... not quite the same.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2013)

All these old video and pc games; my, my I barely recognize the titles. I play video games and enjoy the ones I play very much; Skyrim, Elder Scrolls Oblivion, Dragon Age, and occasionally Assassin's Creed–which I'd play more of if I could play as a woman, the game is beautiful.

I loved paper and pencil RPGs but never got into the online thing when online gaming became all the rage. For me, the best part of an RPG session was the interaction with real people and watching them stress and squirm as I threatened their characters with fates often worse than death (I did more games mastering than character playing). My players loved and hated me 

PC gaming never attracted me but a few years ago I was given an Xbox and fantasy video gaming opened up for me. I've heard there are other styles, shooters and such, but... who cares?


----------



## Chilari (Jan 14, 2013)

I put yes, but I don't have that much time any more. Got a job, got projects to work on. I mostly just play Minecraft at the moment. And casual games like Audiosurf (got an email yesterday that told me I was no longer top of the scoreboard on a fairly obscure track, so I had to go and fix that; now I'm back at the top, ahead of the other four people who have played it). I haven't played TF2 since long before the Medic update, or Left 4 Dead 1 or 2 since about April (though they were my go-to games at the end of a difficult day in the first few months of this job). Can't be bothered with Guild Wars 2 any more, just don't really feel like I'm getting anywhere and don't have a guild so meh - and that only came out a few months ago. Occasionally play Pokemon Soul Silver (currently attempting the Nuzlocke run - can only capture the first pokemon encountered on any given route, cave or dungeon; must name all Pokemon; if it faints it's dead and must be released) but wasn't impressed with White version so never got far into that.

I just don't have the time to really get into anything at the moment. I'm far too busy reading, writing, researching and maintaining my website in my free time, and the rest of the time between that and my job is spent on forums or browsing r/funny to relax without requiring too much engagement or effort.


----------



## Jess A (Jan 14, 2013)

Hmm. Not sure what to put. I never was much of a gamer, and still am not, but I do play the occasional game. I guess I was a very outdoors kind of kid. For me today, playing games is something I do on a rare occasion before bed, or when I'm on a long-distance flight/at the airport. I still prefer games like Mario, Zelda games (old ones), Yoshi's Island, Donkey Kong, MegaMan, Snake Rattle n' Roll, etc. 

I have a Wii and a Gameboy, both of which I usually use to get the older games. I adore Secret of Mana. It was and still is a favourite of mine, so I play it on my computer with an emulator. I guess I never got into all the 3D, fancy games (I'm aware I'm still in the 80s and 90s, be kind). There were some Nintendo 64 games that took my fancy. And Final Fantasy 9! Just loved the scenery in that game.


----------



## anduril38 (Jan 14, 2013)

I still play video games a lot. Helps relax my mind and hones it. 

Play mostly Skyrim for immersion, Age of Empires 2 for my war/strategy ideas with Total War mods and Top Spin 4 when I'm in the mood for tennis.


----------



## Griffin (Jan 14, 2013)

I have played video games since I was eight. It began with games like Pokemon, Sonic, Mario, and Kirby. I mostly play RPGs now like Elder Scrolls, Fallout, and Mass Effect. I play other games like Left 4 Dead and Harvest Moon.

So yes. I still play video games. And I really don't see that changing anytime soon.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jan 14, 2013)

Sheilawisz said:


> I still have my old Nintendo 64, it's in pretty good condition and I love to play Super Mario 64 over and over again...
> 
> My other games are Zelda's Ocarina of Time and Mario Kart 64. You may be surprised to hear that I also have a really old Super Nintendo system that still works well, with classic games like Sim City, Yoshi's Island and Super Mario RPG: _The Legend of the Seven Stars_ =)
> 
> I have considered many times to finally buy a more modern console like a Playstation 3 or maybe a Wii, but I am not sure, I feel like I am too* in love with old games and the games of these days are... not quite the same.*


I feel the same way especially after watching Wreck-it Ralph. All those old-school game characters like Q*Bert and co., the Tapper bartender... they even had Chef Pepper from Burger Time in the background at Tapper's!


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm very happy to see everyone participating in this! I'm not surprised a lot of people play Skyrim. Speaking of Skyrim does anyone here think that Oblivion was waaay harder than Skyrim? A lot of my friends say that skyrim is too hard but even on master difficulty I don't think it's very hard at all. I recently started playing oblivion again and thought it was crazy hard.


----------



## danr62 (Jan 14, 2013)

I like Skyrim.

Also, I like the older RPG/Adventure games like Zelda, Mario, Final Fantasy.

Zelda is something that has managed to keep it's charm after all these years. Old or new, they're all good.


----------



## Reaver (Jan 14, 2013)

I have four arcade games in my garage that I play every once in a while. Yi Ar Kung-Fu, Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat and Donkey Kong. They're for sale to anyone who's interested.


*EDIT* Here's a special Easter Egg you can unlock after beating Street Fighter 9,999 times:


----------



## Lunaairis (Jan 14, 2013)

Androxine Vortex said:


> I'm very happy to see everyone participating in this! I'm not surprised a lot of people play Skyrim. Speaking of Skyrim does anyone here think that Oblivion was waaay harder than Skyrim? A lot of my friends say that skyrim is too hard but even on master difficulty I don't think it's very hard at all. I recently started playing oblivion again and thought it was crazy hard.



I agree skyrim is MUCH easier than Oblivion, and like cake walk compared to Morrorwind; like a lucid dream when compared to Daggerfall and Arena before it.  Some what on the same topic- I'm working on a comic that takes place in the elder scrolls universe, fans get to vote on what happens next, just leave a comment with your decision here:  Passage of The ElderScrolls :: Comics - What is thy class?


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 14, 2013)

One video game that I will never understand is minecraft. I don't understand why it's so appealing!


----------



## Devor (Jan 14, 2013)

Little Storm Cloud said:


> I adore Secret of Mana. It was and still is a favourite of mine, so I play it on my computer with an emulator.



You need to look up _Secret of Evermore_.  It's a shorter game, but it's the same gameplay system with a silly story and a better variety of levels.


----------



## Jess A (Jan 15, 2013)

Devor said:


> You need to look up _Secret of Evermore_.  It's a shorter game, but it's the same gameplay system with a silly story and a better variety of levels.



I've played it before. It's nowhere near as good! I always liked the dog he had with him, but the game just can't match _Secret of Mana_. There was _Illusions of Time/Gaia_ as well.


----------



## Chilari (Jan 15, 2013)

Androxine Vortex said:


> One video game that I will never understand is minecraft. I don't understand why it's so appealing!



Neither do I, but yet there I am, night after night, dodging arrows and searching for diamonds.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jan 15, 2013)

Little Storm Cloud said:


> the game just can't match _Secret of Mana_.


Secret of Mana is easily the best game of its time if not the best game ever made.

I think my brother still has the cartridge from almost 20 years ago with our characters at Lv. 99 with all of the top weapons. That's the first game I ever played the role of party healer, and the only game that I played through 10 years after its making. I downoaded it on the Wii... I should really play this with my wife. (We played Children of Mana on DS, but it wasn't quite the same.)

A lot of heart was put into the artwork. I still remember the smiley-faced rock (sprite's spell), the centerfold in the magic book (enemy), and the midge mallet (which we abused so often I almost forgot it's actually useful if you get swallowed by and pooped out of a giant snake/worm). My brother, next door neighbor and I played for the first time from start to finish in 4 days during Christmas break 1993. Great times!


----------



## Devor (Jan 15, 2013)

Little Storm Cloud said:


> I've played it before. It's nowhere near as good! I always liked the dog he had with him, but the game just can't match _Secret of Mana_. There was _Illusions of Time/Gaia_ as well.



_Secret of Mana_ was really good, absolutely.  It has a better gameplay system than the Final Fantasy games I've played, and it's one of the only multiplayer RPGs, yet somehow that didn't hurt the story or the gameplay.  It was certainly more epic, and a more serious game.  I wasn't criticizing it at all.

I loved Illusions of Gaia.  I don't recall Illusions of Time.  There was also the Lufia series, I remember enjoying those.  Then of course, Chrono Trigger, Final Fantasy, and Super Mario RPG round out the top.

:/  Most of these games were made by the same company.  Maybe I should add Shining Force, just to balance out the list.

Are there any of the more recent RPGs that are as good as those?


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jan 15, 2013)

In this video, you can watch the battle against Culex in Super Mario RPG:

[video=youtube_share;30DyYkoNH9Q]http://youtu.be/30DyYkoNH9Q[/video]

For those of you who have not played this game, Culex is a secret character and not the final boss of the adventure. However, he is about twice as powerful as Smithy, the final boss, and defeating him is a real challenge!!

The person playing in this video already had Mario, Geno and Peach super armed and carrying an insane amount of firepower, so the battle looks easier than it really is =)

I love that game...


----------



## danr62 (Jan 15, 2013)

Secret of Mana! Yeah!
Chrono Trigger! Wohoo!

Now, have any of you played Tales of Phantasia? Now that was a good game! 

I might have to go load up SNESX on my computer after reading this thread.


----------



## Sparkie (Jan 15, 2013)

Am I the only one here who played _Lunar:  Eternal Blue_ and liked it?


----------



## Jess A (Jan 19, 2013)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Secret of Mana is easily the best game of its time if not the best game ever made.
> 
> I think my brother still has the cartridge from almost 20 years ago with our characters at Lv. 99 with all of the top weapons. That's the first game I ever played the role of party healer, and the only game that I played through 10 years after its making. I downoaded it on the Wii... I should really play this with my wife. (We played Children of Mana on DS, but it wasn't quite the same.)
> 
> A lot of heart was put into the artwork. I still remember the smiley-faced rock (sprite's spell), the centerfold in the magic book (enemy), and the midge mallet (which we abused so often I almost forgot it's actually useful if you get swallowed by and pooped out of a giant snake/worm). My brother, next door neighbor and I played for the first time from start to finish in 4 days during Christmas break 1993. Great times!



Best!

We have our cartridge too, but the SNES probably doesn't work. Pretty sure we got it as a second-hand from a video store some 20 years ago too. I downloaded it via an emulator on my computer. It's on the Wii, but they never released it as a gameboy game - I take my Gameboy on the plane with me when I travel, sometimes 16-hour-long trips or long airport stints - so I was very sad when they didn't release it for it. Apparently it's on the iPhone? My brother has it! Insane! I do not have a smart phone so cannot get it in a mobile form.

The artwork and the music are amazing. 

I did not like Children of Mana anywhere near as much. I like being able to travel from place to place, getting levels up and seeing new artwork, and Children of Mana was too easy. Children of Mana was entertaining enough - I own it as well - but nothing matches Secret of Mana.



Devor said:


> I loved Illusions of Gaia.  I don't recall Illusions of Time.  There was also the Lufia series, I remember enjoying those.  Then of course, Chrono Trigger, Final Fantasy, and Super Mario RPG round out the top.



Gaia and Time are the same game I think. One was a US release, the other Europe/Australia. Though I think Australia released it as Gaia but we had Illusions of Time - not sure why. I played some of the old Final Fantasy but the only recent one I liked was 9 - 7 was OK but I am too impatient for games which involve going into a battle.


----------



## Palladion (Jan 21, 2013)

I started playing when I was very young, sometimes I can't even remember parts of old games I had played through as a child. To this day i still play a lot though being in college has restricted the amount I can play. Right now I mostly collect though I play as a hobby and I hope to eventually be able to do some writing for a video game company.  Gaming is definitely my passion along with writing.


----------



## The Tourist (Jan 21, 2013)

I did for a while.  Then something happened.

I was playing a Duke Nukem game and one of the features was that if you threw money at strippers, they would flash you.  I tried it, and they did.

But as I sat there I discerned that dozens of virgin computer programers, high on Red Bull, sat around giggling one night saying, "I'll bet I can get the video company to let me research strippers..."

I thought to myself, "Myself, what's the matter with this generation?  Instead of going out on their own, getting looped on agave tequila, chatting up some bike chick named 'Bambi' or some such, I had no corporation to underwrite these seven days and six nights debauched madness.  And when I stumble out of here--wherever 'here' is--and Bambi's screaming at me for mistakenly crawling in with her roommate on that twisted third night, no expense account limousine is going to drive me to work.  I have to spend a few grand to get this Colt 1911 customized, and you can bet no professional security team is going to protect my hide..."

Then I shot the TV screen, and the Play Station flew across the room, and I never played again.


----------



## Shockley (Jan 22, 2013)

I played video games religiously until the moment marathon-reading the Heimskringla became a regular part of my daily life.

 I voted that I don't play them anymore, but that's not accurate. I'll turn on a game that has degraded to nothing more than mechanics for me (Crusader Kings, Victoria, any Total War game) and just click around while listening to recorded lectures, podcasts, radio, etc. So I don't really *play* them, I just use them as a method to kill the monotony of sitting down and hearing someone talk for several hours.


----------



## WyrdMystic (Jan 22, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> I did for a while.  Then something happened.
> 
> I was playing a Duke Nukem game and one of the features was that if you threw money at strippers, they would flash you.  I tried it, and they did.
> 
> ...



Thats not true. I call shannanigans!

I play video games. I like it when their heads pop. Seriously though, I like the puzzle - they're like more involving crosswords


----------



## Chilari (Jan 23, 2013)

Shockley: I do that. There's a podcast series I listen to and since writing or reading means I can't pay attention to the podcast, and sitting doing nothing is no fun, I play Minecraft. Doesn't take much attention - no words to distract and I know what I'm doing quite thoroughly due to hundreds of hours playing it - so it works nicely.


----------



## Ravana (Jan 23, 2013)

If by "video games" you mean "computer games," yes, I still play them. Mostly FRPGs and 4X… the latter I never grow tired of, no matter how often I've played them. (Which probably comes as no surprise to anyone who's seen me discuss world-building.…  ) I no longer play arcade games, and have long since stopped played arcade-style home games (i.e. console games). 

And as far as continuing to play them, I probably always will. You have to realize: I started playing arcade video games when the only games available were _Pong_ and _Starship 1_. I started playing console games on the Atari 2600–when it hit the market–and last played them on the Atari 5200. (For both categories: my reactions were never all that good to begin with, and have only gone downhill since. The last arcade game I was reasonably good at was _Tempest_. Though my buddies and I could really rock _Gauntlet_. Oh, for the days.…) I started playing online games when the options were _Star Trek_ and _ADVENT_. ("You're in a maze of twisty little passages, all the same"–flashbacks, anyone?  ) I played _Star Trader_ on the TRS-80, and fell in love with, and got really good at, _Elite_ when I got my first Mac. (For some reason, I find _Oolite_ much harder to play… probably because the computers keep getting faster while I keep getting slower.) Even before that, I fell in love with _Wizardry_, when I could play it on the Macs at school. (I still kinda miss its straightforward simplicity, truth to tell.)

So, yeah, if I haven't broken the addiction in thirty-five-plus years, I probably ain't never gonna.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 24, 2013)

It's funny because now I'm really looking at all the time I've been wasting on video games. I know I just play them for recreation but I think sometimes I put that as a higher priority than working on my novels. So I am really trying to cut back the amount of time I play them.


----------

